# Poor mans cold smoker



## yossarian (Jan 24, 2016)

Picked up this bird feeder for 7 bucks,all metal. Going to try and use as a pellet smoker. Figure I'll put it in the grill at high temp to burn off Any













20160124_165351.jpg



__ yossarian
__ Jan 24, 2016





 nasties I don't want going with the smoke.  Thoughts?


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 24, 2016)

I use two of the six inch "A-maz-n" tubes, (And, yea they are proud of them for what they are), but they work very well.

The potential problems I see with your bird feeder is in lighting it without burning up the wire cage.

Once lit, I think that your rig could work OK













DSC01401_zpsad7cabd3.jpg



__ one eyed jack
__ Jan 24, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep for the price the tubes from Todd are the way to go. I spent many years messing around with homemade smoke generators.













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jan 24, 2016






I don't anymore...


----------



## smokin phil (Jan 24, 2016)

.


----------



## valleypoboy (Jan 25, 2016)

What's wrong with a pineapple can? Poke a couple holes in the bottom for oxygen.
I know it's no amzn tube, but at $2 it fits the poor man's buget.
just my 2 cents of course but if you can afford pellets buy the amzn tube.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 25, 2016)

yossarian said:


> Picked up this bird feeder for 7 bucks,all metal. Going to try and use as a pellet smoker. Figure I'll put it in the grill at high temp to burn off Any
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi yossarian, I bought one of them, but it was galvanised, so just be careful! I burnt the Galv off with a blow torch!


----------



## wade (Jan 25, 2016)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Yep for the price the tubes from Todd are the way to go. I spent many years messing around with homemade smoke generators.


I don't mess around making my own either, but my preference for cold smoking is the AMNPS over the tube. The tube smoker I use for hot smoking.


----------



## wade (Jan 25, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi yossarian, I bought one of them, but it was galvanised, so just be careful! I burnt the Galv off with a blow torch!


The burning paint fumes will probably be more of a problem than the galvanised parts. As Steve says you should make sure that you burn that off before you use it.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 25, 2016)

valleypoboy said:


> What's wrong with a pineapple can? Poke a couple holes in the bottom for oxygen.
> I know it's no amzn tube, but at $2 it fits the poor man's buget.
> just my 2 cents of course but if you can afford pellets buy the amzn tube.


Pellets ain't that high.  My first bag of these has lasted me almost two years.  (The tubes for cheese and bacon is about all I use these for).


----------

